# New Graemlins



## Mike Bobbitt (30 May 2001)

For thos of you who like to use "Graemlins" (smilies) in your posts, good news.

I‘ve added a few more to the list, and tried to give a few more "military" style options.

If you have any requests or suggestions, please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## McG (14 Jun 2001)

Can we get one of these traditional smiles     wearing the old steel helmet (straps undone)?  It would fit nicely as a warning that readers are about to get a "war story" (probably about drinking in Germany or a similar such event).    

I like these new guys.  :fifty:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Jun 2001)

Done.

 :warstory: 

Let the war stories begin!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jun 2001)

Mike,
Is it possible to lighten the shade of green in the new graemlins? It woould make them easier to see against the dark background. Just wonderin‘.  :warstory:   :tank:   :cam:   :flame:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jun 2001)

Mike,
Is it possible to lighten the shade of green in the new graemlins? It woould make them easier to see against the dark background. Just wonderin‘.  :warstory:   :tank:   :cam:   :flame:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Jun 2001)

Anything is possible.   

I‘ll try see if I can lighten them without doing more harm than good.

Cheers


----------



## Bloggins (24 Jul 2001)

MIke, I can‘t get any of the above to work with my posts. I‘m using IE 5.5 SP1. When I hover over the objects I get the message ‘javascript: x()‘, and when I try to select them I get ‘Error in page‘. Dunno how long this has been going on...

TIA


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Jul 2001)

Good one. I‘ll check it out and let you know. They‘re also broken for me...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Jul 2001)

Fixed!


----------



## Bloggins (24 Jul 2001)

Thanks!


----------

